# American Idol "The Final 2" 5/23/06 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Between Katharine and Taylor. I am cool with whoever wins but I have liked Kat from the get go.

Kat 1-866-IDOLS-01, 03, 05 - Song #1 "Black horse and the cherry tree". Thought she did really good on this one better than the first time she sang it. Song #2 is "somewhere over the rainbow". I liked this time better than the first time she did this song. She didn't lay it on as thick and thats a good thing! Original song is "my destiny". I think she did good but I agree I didn't like the song much.. She looked smokin hot too..

Taylor 1-866-IDOLS-02, 04, 06 - Song #1 "Living for the city". Did really well on this one. Gee I wonder who Paula likes??  Song #2 is "Levon". He did really good and he can really belt songs out no doubt about it. I think Taylor took round 1 and Kat took round 2. Original song is "Do I make you proud". He sang it fine but I think both originals songs were bags of suck.


----------



## Aquatic (Nov 26, 2002)

Dialidol non-withstanding....I gotta think Taylor is getting the vote.. he's never been in the bottom 2/3 and unless Kat totally kicks ass with the performance of her life AND wears slinky, revealing outfits that pop 3 buttons instead just one, she's got an uphill battle. 

Either way, gonna be good. I'm looking forward to it. Time for the total "A" game now, so.. Bring it on.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

See, that performance of "Black Horse and a Cherry Tree" was much better than the first. First, she wasn't humping the stage; second, her background singers were on key.


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

Did Taylor sing his first song before? Now that Kat is singing somewhere over the rainbow.... I thought they'd be singing new stuff tonight?


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Dear AI Stylist,

Please never let Taylor wear a purple velvet jacket again.

Thank You.

-Rose


----------



## Oldandslow (Nov 8, 2002)

firerose818 said:


> Dear AI Stylist,
> 
> Please never let Taylor wear a purple velvet jacket again.
> 
> ...


+ 1 on that. Lost 10 points for the jacket. :down:


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

What the hell did Paula just say?


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

^^Taylor gets no love for keeping his pimp hand strong?


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

Sounded like she meant its okay for him to be pitchy cause thats his true essence....Gotta find her dealer.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

fliptheflop said:


> What the hell did Paula just say?


She babbled incoherently.


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

Kat just handed it to Taylor... She was all over the place with that last song... The song could have been bigger for her...


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

Seems to me they always use harsher words for Kat. Maybe its just me.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Yes, Katharine's third song was a bad song and she sang it badly. Who wrote that mush?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

See, this song ("My Destiny") really for me demonstrates everything I _don't_ like about her voice. There's a weird finish to her notes (unless they're the big glory notes) that just is like nails on chalkboard for me. I mean, it's like they start out on key, but she doesn't have control enough to finish them there.

In my view, she'd be an excellent performer if they were to send her to professional vocal lessons... train her to control her notes a little better, and finish them as strong as she starts them. She could also use a little bit of work on the quieter parts, which are just average for me... she's one of those typical big-note female vocalists.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

fliptheflop said:


> Seems to me they always use harsher words for Kat. Maybe its just me.


It's so obvious that they want Taylor to win.

Kat ought to personally kick the songwriters as* on that last one. What a sappy, schmaltzy piece of garbage.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

First time I've watched this even close to live. I agree, Kat's song was _horrible_. I couldn't even understand what it was trying to say. I just hate bland crap like that. Hopefully they give Taylor something better than that drek.


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

This song sucks to.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I love Kat, but Taylor just gave me chills.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

firerose818 said:


> Dear AI Stylist,
> 
> Please never let Taylor wear a purple velvet jacket again.
> 
> ...


I liked the jacket...it showed some spkunk. I think Taylor won it hands down.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Taylor sounds the same, no matter what he sings. Boring.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> See, that performance of "Black Horse and a Cherry Tree" was much better than the first. First, she wasn't humping the stage; second, her background singers were on key.


I thought you were done with Idol for the season because your guy got voted off.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

sptnut said:


> I liked the jacket...it showed some spkunk. I think Taylor won it hands down.


I think I was shopping with you when you tried on that same jacket!  

-Rose


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Taylor's song was marginally better than Kat's. He sang it competently, just like he usually does. However, I wouldn't put it in the top 10 performances this season. Maybe not even the top 20. I dunno. Both of them leave me kind of "meh". I think Taylor has it won, though.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I don't think it matters how they did tonight. It won't change anything at all.

Taylor fans will vote for Taylor and Katherine fans will vote for Katherine.

Whoever had more fans coming into tonight will win, regardless of how they did.

I think that person is Taylor.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

firerose818 said:


> I think I was shopping with you when you tried on that same jacket!
> 
> -Rose


This is soooooo true! Maybe Taylor and I are soul mates...pardon the pun.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

JFriday said:


> I thought you were done with Idol for the season because your guy got voted off.


I was, for the most part. It was on while I was waiting for House, so I thought I'd comment on what I was hearing.

Why does it matter to you?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> In my view, she'd be an excellent performer if they were to send her to professional vocal lessons... train her to control her notes a little better, and finish them as strong as she starts them.


I agree with this. She has a great voice but she doesn't know how to use it effectively. With some training and a good producer, though, she should have no trouble becoming a decent pop singer and churning out hits in the tradition of Shania or Celine. (The girl is gorgeous and will look great in videos, and that always helps.)

Taylor, otoh, is probably as good a singer as he's going to be. He's a decent singer but a better performer, and I'm not sure what kind of success he could have if he actually put out a record. People love to watch him on AI, but would they really buy his album? I don't think so. Maybe if he did a whole album of covers of classic soul tunes like "Try a Little Tenderness" or something. But I just don't see him having a bunch of hit pop songs.

So even though I think Kat is more likely to be a successful "pop idol" down the road, I think Taylor will end up winning.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Hmmm, I thought it was kind of a disappointing night. Taylor was alright, but nothing blew me away like some of his performance have. I'd have to compare back to back to be sure, but I thought Kat's performance of "Black Horse" was not as good as the first time around. "Over the Rainbow" was excellent, but she just did it last week. And as everyone else has said, her new song was not all that impressive. Frankly, nor was Taylor's. Just kinda disappointing overall...


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Man, the original songs they do on this always seem to really suck. And Kat really got shafted on hers.

Ultimately, it's not going to matter really who wins. They'll both end up having to put out and album of crap like those original songs, and if they're lucky, maybe they'll survive to do another album that hopefully won't have as much "creative" oversight from the idiots that write these songs.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

gschrock said:


> Man, the original songs they do on this always seem to really suck. And Kat really got shafted on hers.
> 
> Ultimately, it's not going to matter really who wins. They'll both end up having to put out and album of crap like those original songs, and if they're lucky, maybe they'll survive to do another album that hopefully won't have as much "creative" oversight from the idiots that write these songs.


Agreed. Kelly Clarkson really took off after she "broke away" and got new management.

They sure know how to put on a great TV show, but they suck at managing singers.

Where's Ruben? Where's Fantasia? They could have done something with Justin Guariani (maybe). Even Clay needs new management.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

HomieG said:


> Taylor sounds the same, no matter what he sings. Boring.


Did you watch each singer's montage at the end? Taylor has zero variation whatsoever. All three songs had the same 4 -note range and then up an octave for the patented soul-patrol yell. This crap IS so boring and to think anyone would sit and listen to a cd of this or load this poop in their iPod blows me away.

It is simply stupid that anyone on here is ranting about Kat getting voice lessons and in the same smelly breath saying how good taylor was. He cannot do key changes and you heard that tonight - altho since the judges obviously favor this big bag of suck, they made excuses for his pitchiness.

Taylor will win - the judges have done so much to sway that way. He will be a one-hit wonder (if that) - his one song will get played so much and he has no ability to come back with anything to attract the listener to again.

This guy could fart (maybe that is what he is doing) into the mic and Paula would be up dancing, standing ovation, clapping with arms over her head...sad thing is....even Simon has slid into this role.

This show sucks!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Watching Kat's final song now, not a great song but could have been done so much better.

I've said it before I will so it again, she doesn't connect with her lyrics, or her audience when she's singing.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Turtleboy said:


> They could have done something with Justin Guariani (maybe).


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Well, my American Idol just won an Academy of Country Music award......best new female vocalist is Carrie Underwood! She did remember to thank A.I.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

I'm surprised no-one mentioned the fact that Kat was flat and off-key during the last song! 

Taylor wins - hands down. Kat doesn't deserve to be there and certainly doesn't deserve to win it all!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow that just sucked ass. Could they have just shot Katharine instead of giving her a song that was written with crayon for Hillary Duff? Ugh!

I "watched" all the songs tonight with my eyes closed. If I heard any of the performances on the radio I would have turned it off. They were all dull and really out of tune. Taylor couldn't have carried a tune with a bucket tonight. That has't stopped the judges from handing it to him though.

Wow this "Bad Day" really sucks live too.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Guindalf said:


> I'm surprised no-one mentioned the fact that Kat was flat and off-key during the last song!
> 
> Taylor wins - hands down. Kat doesn't deserve to be there and certainly doesn't deserve to win it all!


No great discovery, they were both off key in all of their songs.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Guindalf said:


> I'm surprised no-one mentioned the fact that Kat was flat and off-key during the last song!
> 
> Taylor wins - hands down. Kat doesn't deserve to be there and certainly doesn't deserve to win it all!


I thought about mentioning it, but I'd just be accused of being a Kat hater, she hit one note in particular really off.

I think he song could be made to sound so much better, the one time being truly powerful woulda helped and she failed to do it.

I think Kelly Clarkson could take that same song and give me chills with it.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

gschrock said:


> Ultimately, it's not going to matter really who wins. They'll both end up having to put out and album of crap like those original songs, and if they're lucky, maybe they'll survive to do another album that hopefully won't have as much "creative" oversight from the idiots that write these songs.


This is why its better that Chris got kicked off when he did instead of making it to the final 2. Can you imagine him up there singing that crap they made Kat and Taylor sing? Or even worse having an album of that stuff. Eveytime they showed him on screen the crowd went crazy.


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

Who wrote this drivel? Worse, who picked the song that each would do? Gotta say, I like both Kat and Taylor (been T-fan all along) but there is absolutely no way I would waste $ on either one.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Listen to KT Tunstall sing "Black Horse..." and then listen to Kat sing it. She mangled it both times she tried it.

The KT song Kat should have tried is "Other Side of the World" -- while not upbeat it _fits_ her voice and stage presence better.


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

The best thing I saw tonight was Kat's SOTR with a blind (or as it was DEAF) flying start. She nailed that key if her monitor really didn't work.

The rest as everyone has stated was a large festering bag of suck.

If Taylor wins, and I think he will, he'd better enjoy his 15 minutes of fame 'cuz they'll fly by.


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

I wonder if the monitor not working was sabotage?

As far as the two debut singles, I think they are the kind of songs that you won't like the first time you hear them but after a lot of radio play they will grow on you.


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

BLeonard said:


> I wonder if the monitor not working was sabotage?
> 
> As far as the two debut singles, I think they are the kind of songs that you won't like the first time you hear them but after a lot of radio play they will grow on you.


It was Paula!

And as to the singles... HA! Forget it!


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> See, this song ("My Destiny") really for me demonstrates everything I _don't_ like about her voice. There's a weird finish to her notes (unless they're the big glory notes) that just is like nails on chalkboard for me. I mean, it's like they start out on key, but she doesn't have control enough to finish them there.


It was the dress. She couldn't breathe.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DaveBogart said:


> It was the dress. She couldn't breathe.


Reasonable explanation... though I'd say it accentuated a problem she already has.

And before people (*cough*chunky*cough*) think I'm being partial to one contestant or another, Taylor definitely doesn't have a wide range. I wouldn't say it's four notes, but it's DEFINITELY much smaller than Kat's range. However, that's not strictly as bad a thing as you might think. Taylor's singing style is quite different than Kat's, and doesn't require a wide range as much as you might think.

As much as it gets silly after a while to hear the whole "soul patrol" thing, Taylor does sing in a more soulful style... very much in the same vein as a Joe Cocker-type of singer. He combines the limited range with a knowlege of exactly what that range is and a good stage performance, better than Kat's by far.

That's the challenge of this show. Not everyone is the same type of performer... you have a singer like Paris that does blues standards like no one's business... Chris who does the alt-rock darn well, Taylor who does Joe Cocker-like soulful performances, and Kat who sings the big note ballad. It's really hard to compare them... you're better to judge them by how well they perform within their own genre.

I actually think based on these criteria - Paris KILLED everyone else doing blues standards. A close second would be Chris doing the alt rock stuff. Both Kat and Taylor would be somewhere third and fourth, and I'd give the edge to Taylor of the two, simply because he does what he does better than Kat does what Kat does.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Kat didn't forget the words tonight because she had a tele-promter!!, anyone catch the big screen TV behind the audience during her performance?

Go Soul Patrol!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

billboard_NE said:


> Kat didn't forget the words tonight because she had a tele-promter!!, anyone catch the big screen TV behind the audience during her performance?


They both had a TelePrompTer for at least the last song, since Fremantle is probably going to release that version as a live track for purchase. They needed both performers to give the best performance of their individual songs as they could.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

well five season have come and gone and only one "Idol" worth a damn. Kelly was right to distance herself from this crap. Regardless of which person "wins" 5 years from now people will pick up the CD and say "What the hell did I buy this for?" Taylor summed it up perfectly. "I was just a guy singing in bar." He should have stayed that way. Katharine should have stayed in Annie get your gun. I bet she was pretty good in it.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

On another note - my Tivo just cut off "Bad Day" at the end. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

IndyTom said:


> On another note - my Tivo just cut off "Bad Day" at the end. Grrrrrrr.


You haven't had enough of that song yet?


----------



## kmcorbett (Dec 7, 2002)

sptnut said:


> I liked the jacket...it showed some spkunk.


I didn't want to see his spkunk.

/kmc


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm obviously in the minority, but I liked Kat's last song. Yes, both the song and her singing.  I also liked Taylor's song, I liked that one more, and I voted for him. But of course, I like sappy 80's style ballads with overemphasized hooks and lyrics that sound like they're taken from a rejected manuscript from Dr Phil. 

I don't care about a singer's vocal range - as long as they hit the right notes within that range, I want them to sound like they believe what they're singing, and sing with confidence. Taylor did, Kat did not.

However, I thought Kat did a MUCH better job with her voice this time. That "My Destiny" song was arranged good, she didn't have to dip into those terrible, terrible lows that she has done before, and during that first song, she didn't force her voice with that dumb "powerful" stuff she has done before, that just comes off as if she's angry. I thought she performed better than she has in a long time.

Taylor's original song was different from the other stuff he has sung, and I thought it suited him. But I don't think that's the stuff he would choose to sing himself, so I hope he gets to pick different material for the album, stuff he likes more. His voice IS more limited technically than Kat's but he has much more expression. I don't care if someone can hit every note perfectly over three octaves, if there is a singer who can elevate the lyrics or the meaning of a song because of his/her voice, then I'd rather listen to that.

I think Taylor will win fairly easily, even though I thought it was fairly close. Remember, he'll probably get enough votes from the southerners that it doesn't matter how the rest of the country votes...


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

MickeS said:


> I'm obviously in the minority, but I liked Kat's last song. Yes, both the song and her singing.  I also liked Taylor's song, I liked that one more, and I voted for him. But of course, I like sappy 80's style ballads with overemphasized hooks and lyrics that sound like they're taken from a rejected manuscript from Dr Phil.


WOW,  I didn't think this was possible! 

I thought that both songs were terrible! And performances were "just OK" for both of them. You could tell that weren't thrilled about what they were being made perform.

I think that Kat should win, but Taylor probably will . I just can not see this guy selling CDs or getting radio time. But he would make an awesome bar singer.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

TR7spyder said:


> WOW,  I didn't think this was possible!
> 
> I thought that both songs were terrible! And performances were "just OK" for both of them. You could tell that weren't thrilled about what they were being made perform.
> 
> I think that Kat should win, but Taylor probably will . I just can not see this guy selling CDs or getting radio time. But he would make an awesome bar singer.


Count me in the Kat camp. Taylor is appealing to watch on TV-but close your eyes when he's singing. It's simply not good. You will not listen to his songs on the radio and you will not buy his music. Period. What happened to all those Bo Bice fans from last year? His albums are sitting on the shelf.

It's so blatently obvious that the judges are biased towards Taylor, it's obnoxious.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

For those of you bagging on Taylor's ability to sell CD's - you should check out some of his own original material. Of course, they probably won't let him do any of it on his AI CD, it'll prolly be more of the same gobbledy schlock we heard tonite.....

Chris Daughtry is better off not winning this thing, and mark my words, he will have by far the most successful career out of the group from this season......


----------



## genearch (Nov 29, 2000)

No doubt Taylor will win, but I don't see the appeal at all. As an "American Idol" Kat is much better suited. I feel bad for Kat, the judges give her no breaks. I saw interviews with all of the judges this morning on the local news and it was sickening how Paula was gushing over the "soup patrol" dribble...

Sad sad sad


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

danielhart said:


> For those of you bagging on Taylor's ability to sell CD's - you should check out some of his own original material. Of course, they probably won't let him do any of it on his AI CD, it'll prolly be more of the same gobbledy schlock we heard tonite.....
> 
> Chris Daughtry is better off not winning this thing, and mark my words, he will have by far the most successful career out of the group from this season......


You're right. All those crappy bands like Nickelback and Creed miracously sell tons of albums. I can't imagine why-but they do. They all sound alike and you could swap him out with those singers and no one would ever notice.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Taylor is a lot of fun to watch. I dig the guy. Dig his style. Very entertaining. He has been since day one. I've remembered him since his initial audition in Las Vegas and didn't need Ryan Secrest to remind me what Simon said that day, and I've always liked the guy. If you asked me if he would make it so far at that stage, I would have said no way. But there he was.

Katherine is very nice to look at. VERY nice. I love her smiles. I know it's not always done at the right times, but that girl is so damn gorgeous. She signs nicely, too. Lots and lots of potential with her. Now, do I remember her from day one? Nope. Do I remember her from when she was selected to be in the group that went on to the public vote? Nope. Idol has had lots of pretty girls that can sign nicely. She's just one of them. Is she a better than others have been? Yeah.. Maybe. When it got down to the final 12, I too caught the McPheever. Lemme tell yeah... There are far worse things to catch..


So... Tonight. I Just finished watching. Round one. Taylor takes it. This guys KNOWS how to deliver his "schitck" to the audience. They at that stuff up in a big, big way. They loved it. Nicely done. Katherine was just OK. Round two. Katherine wins this. Another really, really nice rendition. Great, great job. Taylor? I barely remember it. Ok, so it's tied. Round three... I thought Katherine did a decent job singing, but did ever look FINE!! I wasn't so thrilled with the start of Taylor's song, but it got better. He looked like he always looks. I'll call round three a draw.

Now, does this all matter? I dunno. The Taylor Hicks train seems unstoppable. I think he wins this competition. And I'm OK with that. He's a great guy. How long does the train keep running? We'll see. I don't think he has as much potential staying power as Katherine. I think she has more potential to be developed and molded into a performer that will have more staying power.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Its TV. Vote for the one you "like"

Chunky, if youre not having fun, youre wasting your time.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I like 'em both for different reasons. But I didn't vote.. Voting for both would be meaningless, but if I did vote and voted in a way that "meant something, I would probably have voted for Katherine. She's hot.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I liked Taylors original song performance. I thought he rocked with it.

No way Kat wins this thing.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> I don't think it matters how they did tonight. It won't change anything at all.
> 
> Taylor fans will vote for Taylor and Katherine fans will vote for Katherine.
> 
> ...


I think your right. I would have voted for Taylor no matter what Kat did.


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

People have been saying that Kat would be good after some lessons.

Hasn't she already gotten formal voice lessons for a few years now at a FAME type school?


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

danielhart said:


> Chris Daughtry is better off not winning this thing, and mark my words, he will have by far the most successful career out of the group from this season......


Well, that is a no-brainer. Picking the best singer/performer this season to be the most sccessful.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

Mr2sday said:


> People have been saying that Kat would be good after some lessons.
> 
> Hasn't she already gotten formal voice lessons for a few years now at a FAME type school?


She sure had!

It sounds like she was born and raised to be a professional singer! I can't see how she can get much better at SINGING. Not that I think that she is perfect, but how much training can one get?

I think that her voice is as good as it is going to get. But she will probably get much better at performing.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Overall they were pretty even. Both of them had their pitchy moments. I liked Katherine's sound better overall.

I have to insert an intentional smeek here: Paula calling Taylor the essence of pitchiness had me laughing out loud. He could have forgotten half the words and Paula would have been drooling and gushing all over him. I don't know what kind of drugs she is on. Her comment about matching his outfit was funny. Her blue striped outfit didn't even come close to "matching" his purple outfit. Where did she get this from?

Both of the singles were a bag of suck. Katherine's was boring, although I thought she did a good job of singing it. Taylor's wasn't his style, and was a similar boring piece of crap. He needed something written for him, not some bag of mush. He won't get anywhere singing that crap.

I predict that whichever single is released will be statistically successful because of the popularity of the show, but a year from now, nobody will remember them.

I think Katherine will be more successful overall. Taylor isn't nearly as interesting to listen to as he is to watch.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

More detail on Carrie Underwood at the Country Music Awards:

http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneurs/feeds/ap/2006/05/23/ap2768820.html



> Newcomer Carrie Underwood, last year's "American Idol" winner, was also a double winner, taking top new female vocalist and single of the year awards. The latter was for "Jesus Take the Wheel," a song she performed on the show.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

mgar said:


> Overall they were pretty even. Both of them had their pitchy moments. I liked Katherine's sound better overall.
> 
> I have to insert an intentional smeek here: Paula calling Taylor the essence of pitchiness had me laughing out loud. He could have forgotten half the words and Paula would have been drooling and gushing all over him. I don't know what kind of drugs she is on. Her comment about matching his outfit was funny. Her blue striped outfit didn't even come close to "matching" his purple outfit. Where did she get this from?
> 
> ...


You speak the truth my brother.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Another comment: I found it interesting that the judges would diss the singles, especially Simon. That does show that the judges can make comments independent of the show. If the judges were puppets of the show, then they would have had nothing but positive comments about the songs.


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

Both singles were horrible, I can't stand the dreck that these producers push out there...especially when the gospel choir came out, that is just soooo overworked. As bad as both songs were, Kat's was arguably worse, but why do they blame her for that? They didn't pick these songs, did they? Seems they've really done everything they could do to sabotage Kat over the last few weeks. 

I agree that the night pretty much came out to a draw, and probably didn't change anyone's mind. It is possible that the judges' blatant favoritism towards Taylor may cause a backlash that could help Kat, though.

We tried to vote last night...my wife for Taylor, me for Kat...neither one could get through at all.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Philly Bill said:


> I liked Taylors original song performance. I thought he rocked with it.
> 
> No way Kat wins this thing.


:up: :up: :up:

Based off of the originial songs, I would NOT buy Kat's CD, especially if "My Destiny" is the prototype of what we'd have on there. The song was a little too self-indulgent to me.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

smickola said:


> We tried to vote last night...my wife for Taylor, me for Kat...neither one could get through at all.


I texted for Taylor and called for Taylor. Took me like 50 or so minutes to get through to Taylor's line (and this was at 10:00 when I just started watching the show).

Hopefully that is a good sign.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

First of all, yes I am one of the ones who claimed I wasn't going to watch again after Chris was ousted. And I set out last week, but figured I would watch the finale, so sue me  

Having said that, now I just have a couple of comments that are sure to aggravate a lot of you, but here goes:

Katharine singing over the rainbow - I hate when people change a song around. I hated it. And that third song was a train wreck.

On our local news they were surveying people on who they liked, every single man they asked said Katharine (because she was hot -- not a one said anything about her singing).

Taylor, although not a great voice, still better than Katharine, and just shows emotion when he sings. He is just a better performer.

Taylor's first and third song were very good to me (second one was off for sure).

Now, if you say who was best in this show it has to be Taylor.

Now if you say who (of these two) has had the most entertaining consistent performances week after week you have to say Taylor or you are kidding yourself.

Rant over.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Typical Final for American Idol. Rehashes of old performances and cheesy original songs. HOW does someone write that crap with a straight face? I thought Taylor should stop saying "Soul Patrol", but now I think he needs to say it MORE...maybe a songwriter would hear him and put some soul into the song! I wish they would have let Taylor sing an original song that HE wrote.

Anyway, Kat blew it. She was just awful on the last song and it looked like she knew it. She's just too technical and needs to have more feeling and energy like Taylor. But they are both pretty darned good.

Congrats Taylor...#1 since the first week of the final 32.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Not really a big fan of either finalist, but I think Taylor was much better last night, and deserves to win.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Katherine:
I really enjoyed Black Horse & the Cherry Tree, even better than the first time. For her big notes, I wish she would just sing the note, instead of doing the 2-note thing. Every note in the finish of SOTR was a two-note thing. It was very annoying! I thought she was all over the place in the beginning of the final song. It sounded terrible abd the song was lousy. In general, she has a beautiful voice, but really needs some good direction on choosing songs and vocal style.

Taylor:
He was great with the Stevie Wonder number. I liked Levon, but I think his first version of it was better. The last song was OK. It started weak, but he did a great job with it. I think he's a great performer.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Was anyone's vote swayed to the other side by performances last night? I know everyone has different voting criteria but I find it hard to believe that any voter would be swayed if they liked one person over the other before last night, then changed. I'd be very interested in hearing if anyone changed their vote and why. This whole social experiment is somewhat fascinating. I look at the final 2 show as a pure waste of time really  I think you know who you like and will vote for way before last night.

It's never been so obvious who the producers and judges favor here. I just hope Americans have their own minds and dont want to jump on any perceived 'bandwagon' and instead make their vote who they wanted, not who they thought someone else wanted.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Chunky said:


> Did you watch each singer's montage at the end? Taylor has zero variation whatsoever. All three songs had the same 4 -note range and then up an octave for the patented soul-patrol yell. This crap IS so boring and to think anyone would sit and listen to a cd of this or load this poop in their iPod blows me away.


You said that better than me, I'm glad someone else understands  Heck it looks like he's struggling half the time. And that one song in the beginning, the way he frowns when he sings...why aren't people as annoyed at that as at kats smiling constantly?

I think he has this identity where he's the underdog, is definitely different and that's what people apparently want. And since we all have different definitions of idols, nothing we can do about it, thats the game. He's absolutely the best in 'his' criteria and genre...they really need different AI categories and splinter shows.

And I still find it hard to believe the record buyers of today (which i presume are mostly the under 30ish crowd) want a grandpa blues guy as their AI. Then again, they wanted fantasia the screamer supposedly 

I wonder why they didnt do 4 lines each last night? they had more than that in total many other weeks. Why not open more up?

And simon treating this like a boxing match keeping score was very very funny. If America is that shallow ...well...I'll still live here but be embarrassed that people hang on his every word.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bluetex said:


> The best thing I saw tonight was Kat's SOTR with a blind (or as it was DEAF) flying start. She nailed that key if her monitor really didn't work.
> 
> .


This kind of stuff amazes me. I dont know keys etc so it's pretty cool when experts like you say stuff like this to lend an objective point of view to the show. It shows you definitely know music. However, the stats person in me is asking myself, what % of America knows about this stuff and who just picks who they 'think' sounds good? Not necessarily who is in range/key or whatever. I know there are times i thought people (not even singers I like) sounds fantastic but the judges killed their performances. And sometimes i'd think they sucked and they would say it's the 2nd coming. I just wanna know how many other people out there are like me 

I guess that's the frustrating part of the show to me. The show indeed is meant for everyone from expert to tone deaf folks who will just vote based on appearance. And the voting system is lacking in its accuracy but that's been discussed ad pukedom before


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

newsposter said:


> You said that better than me, I'm glad someone else understands  Heck it looks like he's struggling half the time. And that one song in the beginning, the way he frowns when he sings...why aren't people as annoyed at that as at kats smiling constantly?
> 
> I think he has this identity where he's the underdog, is definitely different and that's what people apparently want. And since we all have different definitions of idols, nothing we can do about it, thats the game. He's absolutely the best in 'his' criteria and genre...they really need different AI categories and splinter shows.
> 
> ...


It never fails to blow me away - even reading this drivel this morning - and ilovetivoandmyhousefullofanimals comment that we are kidding ourselves to think kat is better than Taylor. Taylors first song basically repeated one 4-note phrase and I think that was the one that he did some stupid (barely audible) humming in as well. So, what...is this guy going to start every song out in the audience. His performances were all the same and bland at best. I still find it funny that Simon didn't want this guy at first and taylor has not changed from day one and now all of a sudden - he is amazing? I'd so much rather listen to Falco


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

newsposter said:


> This kind of stuff amazes me. I dont know keys etc so it's pretty cool when experts like you say stuff like this to lend an objective point of view to the show. It shows you definitely know music. However, the stats person in me is asking myself, what % of America knows about this stuff and who just picks who they 'think' sounds good? Not necessarily who is in range/key or whatever. I know there are times i thought people (not even singers I like) sounds fantastic but the judges killed their performances. And sometimes i'd think they sucked and they would say it's the 2nd coming. I just wanna know how many other people out there are like me
> 
> I guess that's the frustrating part of the show to me. The show indeed is meant for everyone from expert to tone deaf folks who will just vote based on appearance. And the voting system is lacking in its accuracy but that's been discussed ad pukedom before


I do know music and this is SPOT ON - with Paula as the Leader of that crap pack!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TR7spyder said:


> She sure had!
> 
> It sounds like she was born and raised to be a professional singer! I can't see how she can get much better at SINGING. Not that I think that she is perfect, but how much training can one get?
> 
> I think that her voice is as good as it is going to get. But she will probably get much better at performing.


Most professional singers never stop training. Your voice continues to change as you get older so one has to keep training to in order to deal with those changes. Katharine is only 21 or 22. The female voice usually finishes maturing on average, in the late 20's to early 30's. For men it can be even later than that. Usually the deeper the voice the longer it takes. Operatic basses don't hit their vocal prime until around the age of 40. Granted this is mostly pertaining to the classical field of singing. Other factors come into play as you move into the pop genre of singing. Pop singing styles tend to put a lot more wear and tear on voices so they may never actually achieve their full potential due to injury and chronic fatigue. When you come right down to it singing is a contact sport for your vocal chords. Singing classically is like playing tennis with your voice. Singing pop is like playing football or in some extreme cases like playing rugby.

But I digress. I am still really disappointed with the songs that they made them sing. Katharine didn't sound at all like herself. She wasn't the great torch song singer that she can be and she wasn't the overdoing it pushing pop singer that she sometimes slips into. Instead it was this thin nasally sound that has never really been there before. It's as if they told her "sing this song like Lindsy Lohan would sing it." Ugh! Then again maybe all the singing that these kids had to do over the past couple of months has caught up with her. Carrie Underwood's voice sounded tired as could be during the finals last year. I am surprised that these kids sound as good as they do this late in the game considering how much the show is working them. Taylor's song sucked too but it was at least in a place where he could do something with it. It will be interesting to see if he falls into Ruebenesque obscurity when the media blitz for all of this is over.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

Since when is it about who is a great singer? Look at the top 20 on the billboard charts and see how many of those people are great singers? Having a top 20 hit is a lot more than how well they can sing, don't you think????? We are not talking about opera here. Afterall, its pop music we are talking about.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Taylor's song sucked too but it was at least in a place where he could do something with it. It will be interesting to see if he falls into Ruebenesque obscurity when the media blitz for all of this is over.


Yeah and did you notice that his song had that one line-like catchy phrase that was right in his comfort zone? If I gave a care and listened closer, I could have came away singing that 'catch-phrase' line or HOOK. Kat's song had none of that and it was all over from way low to nasty falsetto. Whoever wrote this crap should be standing with these judges and out a job.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Since when is it about who is a great singer? Look at the top 20 on the billboard charts and see how many of those people are great singers? Having a top 20 hit is a lot more than how well they can sing, don't you think????? We are not talking about opera here. Afterall, its pop music we are talking about.


Is this NOT what they are doing? If not - So You Think You Can Dance starts soon


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> Yeah and did you notice that his song had that one line-like catchy phrase that was right in his comfort zone? If I gave a care and listened closer, I could have came away singing that 'catch-phrase' line or HOOK. Kat's song had none of that and it was all over from way low to nasty falseto. Whoever wrote this crap should be standing with these judges and out a job.


yeah but in the end Katharine chose to go along with the advice she was given on how to sing the song. She could have sung it with her own voice, and she didn't.

Taylor benefitted from the fact that his vocal talent is so limited that he can only basically do what he does. They can't give him a song and say sing it like Barry Manilow, because he can only do his talk, mumble, grunt, and scream "vocal stylings." Speaking of mumbling what the hell are the first few phrases of that Levon song. They were unintelligible. He does that whenever he does his slow walk sing thing. It's as if all his motor functions are synched up at the same speed.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

Chunky said:


> Is this NOT what they are doing? If not - So You Think You Can Dance starts soon


You didnt answer my question. Look at the top 20 on the pop charts. How may would you consider great singers? Of course it isnt what they are doing. They want to know which of the group can SELL the most records. Its all about the money.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> Having a top 20 hit is a lot more than how well they can sing, don't you think?????


i take it you dont like the backstreet boyz or 98 degrees?


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

newsposter said:


> i take it you dont like the backstreet boyz or 98 degrees?


LOL...........not in the least.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Speaking of mumbling what the hell are the first few phrases of that Levon song. They were unintelligible. He does that whenever he does his slow walk sing thing. It's as if all his motor functions are synched up at the same speed.


I think his jaw must be wired shut ? To more try and understand him and his style, i've watched his lips, especially at the beginning of that song. If it's how it's supposed to be sung, he did great, but if you are supposed to understand what he said, he did badly.

i hope the poor boy doesn't actually have a disability or something...then i'll feel bad saying stuff like this.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

etexlady said:


> Well, my American Idol just won an Academy of Country Music award......best new female vocalist is Carrie Underwood! She did remember to thank A.I.


Not long after that, Kelly Clarkson sang with Rascall Flatts......What happened to Kelly, methinks she went to college and put on the 'Shmen 15. And that hair....yuck.....

Regarding last night......I want Taylor to win and all, but the following has to stop:

Soul Patrol! Soul Patrol! Soul Patrol!


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

not even close, taylor going to crush her...


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

billboard_NE said:


> Kat didn't forget the words tonight because she had a tele-promter!!, anyone catch the big screen TV behind the audience during her performance?
> 
> Go Soul Patrol!


My daughter caught that too..ridiculous :down:


----------



## ljsss (Sep 29, 2003)

Did anyone notice at the end (when they were doing the montage of each person's performance) that Taylor's version of his new song was different than what he had just sang 3 minutes earlier? I watched them both a couple of times - in the show version he is holding the mic in his hand at the end, in the montage version he is standing at the mic stand with his arms stretched out. In both shots, the crowd was full and cheering. I wonder how many times they sing in front of the live audience before the television comes on?


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Chunky said:


> It never fails to blow me away - even reading this drivel this morning - and ilovetivoandmyhousefullofanimals comment that we are kidding ourselves to think kat is better than Taylor. Taylors first song basically repeated one 4-note phrase and I think that was the one that he did some stupid (barely audible) humming in as well. So, what...is this guy going to start every song out in the audience. His performances were all the same and bland at best. I still find it funny that Simon didn't want this guy at first and taylor has not changed from day one and now all of a sudden - he is amazing? I'd so much rather listen to Falco


I don't think Taylor is bland at all. I find him entertaining and he makes me smile. 

For me personally, I do not like singers who change the tune of songs, drag notes out into multiple syllables and absolutely do not appear to connect emotionally with a song.

Whatever, to each his/her own.


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

ljsss said:


> Did anyone notice at the end (when they were doing the montage of each person's performance) that Taylor's version of his new song was different than what he had just sang 3 minutes earlier?


They use rehearsal footage in the recaps for live shows. They've been doing this for years.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

SuperZippy said:


> not even close, taylor going to crush her...


According to Dial Idol



Spoiler



You are correct


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

:up:

Both singles made me feel like I was at the dentist getting my teeth drilled.

Thank goodness none of the judges pretended to like the singles.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

*Good enough to win...*

As he has done all season long, Taylor performed competently and took very few vocal risks. He did just well enough to win. God bless America!

*Are you sure I can't sing "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" for all three songs?*

Katharine went 1 for 3 last night. "Rainbow" was once again very good. (She's still no Sam Harris!) However, the "Black Horse" song was pretty lame this time. And her performance of the single "My Destiny" was a screamy and out of tune disaster. Katharine's dad was right in crying after that performance. Katharine had a good run, but I think she's a goner...

*Calling Frank Stallone...*

Am I the only one who thinks the American Idol "singles" were awful? Both of these songs sounded like they could have been penned and sung by Frank Stallone. I can imagine either of these songs appearing in an 80's dancing/boxing/arm wrestling/karate movie.
*
Change the format of the finals...*

The AI producers need to change the format next year. Why can't the finalists perform new songs? We just saw "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" last week we don't want to see it again!

I think the best format would be:

1. The AI single
2. A new song chosen by the contestant
3. A new song chosen by the viewers in a phone or online vote


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Also, I think we need to "Vote For The Worst". In other words, vote for the person we think should go, rather than our favorites.

It won't happen though. Voting for a favorite encourages a "relationship" with that person and is likely to increase support for them and, ultimately, album sales.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Speaking of mumbling what the hell are the first few phrases of that Levon song. They were unintelligible.


Heh. Just before the first chorus I suspected he forgot a couple of words, because he mumbled them so badly they just came out as a kind of hum. I was going to rewind and check, but ... then ... I just didn't care enough to bother.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

I don't watch this show, but always catch the end of it on my recording of House. Who was playing piano and singing at the end? Am I correct that his was some professional, and not one of the contestants?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

TreborPugly said:


> I don't watch this show, but always catch the end of it on my recording of House. Who was playing piano and singing at the end? Am I correct that his was some professional, and not one of the contestants?


Yes. Daniel Powter of "Had a Bad Day" fame.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

who decided to watch the show instead of being part of it...classic moment indeed....maybe he should have had someone with a bullhorn jump on stage and say PLAY!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> My daughter caught that too..ridiculous :down:


They both had a Teleprompter for their singles.

The Katharine hatred is strong in this one.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

dolfer said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the American Idol "singles" were awful?


Is it possible to measure the IQ of Taylor fans VS Kat fans? Dude...have you read any of this post?


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

Magnolia88 said:


> Yes. Daniel Powter of "Had a Bad Day" fame.


Considering the fact that the question was asked, I do not believe that this is a sufficient answer to it. 

Yes, he is a professional, he has a popular song out "Had a Bad Day" and that song was played at the end of every show as contestants were voted off. 

I guess they figured they were giving us a special treat by having him perform it live this time around (usually it was just a recording)  .

I think that they should have just stuck with the original version that gets played on the radio...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Chunky said:


> Is it possible to measure the IQ of Taylor fans VS Kat fans? Dude...have you read any of this post?


Is it possible for you to get through a thread without the veiled comments?

Liking Kat does not make you any smarter than anyone else here.

We see things in different ways.

Everyone else here can discuss it without questioning IQ or slinging borderline insults in their comments.

If you can't discuss it like a grown up and need to result to petty crap, go elsewhere.

You see Kat as having more range, I see Kat as needing more training, needing to connect with the lyrics she sings.

You see Taylor as a limited range, 1 trick pony. I see him as a fun and energetic entertainer who's at ease when he's on stage.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

genearch said:


> I saw interviews with all of the judges this morning on the local news and it was sickening how Paula was gushing over the "soup patrol" dribble...


No soup for you!!!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Is "Soul Patrol" any worse than Seacrest using McPheever every week, really?


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

I think for next year's finale, if they're going to make them sing some crappy new single, BOTH contestants should have the sing the SAME SONG. That's the only way you can make a judgment about their relative merits in interpreting and selling a song. Then there's only one variable...the performance, not the song and the performance, as a difference to evaluate between the two.

I like Taylor a lot, and I'll have no problem if he wins, but last night was patently unfair. Both songs were crap, but Taylor's song was at least suited to his talents. The song they gave Kat was an unredeemable disaster.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

In previous seasons didn't they both sing the same song for the final week?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Langree said:


> Is "Soul Patrol" any worse than Seacrest using McPheever every week, really?


Yes because Taylor says it about 600 times an episode whereas Katharine does not jump up and down screaming McPheever. Tayler comes across as if he as soul patrol tourettes.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

newsposter said:


> Was anyone's vote swayed to the other side by performances last night? I know everyone has different voting criteria but I find it hard to believe that any voter would be swayed if they liked one person over the other before last night, then changed. I'd be very interested in hearing if anyone changed their vote and why. This whole social experiment is somewhat fascinating. I look at the final 2 show as a pure waste of time really  I think you know who you like and will vote for way before last night.
> 
> It's never been so obvious who the producers and judges favor here. I just hope Americans have their own minds and dont want to jump on any perceived 'bandwagon' and instead make their vote who they wanted, not who they thought someone else wanted.


I was swayed in the sense I thought they were both close to each other. After last night's performances Taylor has moved clearly out in the lead. Katherine sounded horrible... in all three songs. Her best, for me, was he first song. Following that both Rainbow, and the single sounded flat (musically and lyricly.) There wasn't nearly as much energy in her voice/songs. IT was just there... and off key.

She had no reason to be in the top 2, nevermind the top 4.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Man, Paula creamed herself over Taylor. I gotta admit though, that that picture of a young Taylor with a beard was pretty hawt. 

I thougth the final songs for both contestants were such bubble gum pop. I just don't see Taylor singing that stuff. Then again, Bo is. I like Bo's new songs, it's just not HIM. 

I thought Kat sang Black Horse & Cherry Tree better the first time, but Over the Rainbow better this time.

ETA: I"m sooo tired of hearing of hearing "soul patrol, soul patrol, soul patrol!"

I hope when the kids go on tour this summer that Kat has a better wardrobe person. She looked awful in that top in the second song. Her Mcboobies looked like they were flopping in a potato sack.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> See, that performance of "Black Horse and a Cherry Tree" was much better than the first. First, she wasn't humping the stage; second, her background singers were on key.


I'd watch her hump the stage anyday over watching her perform standing up.


----------



## Zaui (Jul 12, 2005)

sample Taylor song in mp3:

https://www.wbhm.org/songs/Hell_of_a_Day.mp3


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Langree said:


> Is it possible for you to get through a thread without the veiled comments?
> 
> Liking Kat does not make you any smarter than anyone else here.
> 
> ...


You Taylor fans are all the same - really....this isn't the point of my lashing. I'm ok with your silly assessments of why you think some drivel is better than another. However, when someone asks 4 days later if "Am I the only one that thinks the two original songs suck" or whatever it was - long after everyone and their sister already made the comment...don't condone complete ignorance


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

When are the producers of this show going to learn? How many years in a row has it been now where the Idol-written single blows dead bear, and the judges, especially Randy Jackson, aren't shy about saying so on the air? How does that do the show any good?

If they insist on having a new single to sell right away, they could at least have the decency of burying it in the middle of the show, instead of making the contestants close with it.


----------



## Zaui (Jul 12, 2005)

aindik said:


> When are the producers of this show going to learn? How many years in a row has it been now where the Idol-written single blows dead bear, and the judges, especially Randy Jackson, aren't shy about saying so on the air? How does that do the show any good?


I've said this before and I'll say it again, there's nothing wrong with the original songs. The problem was the singers. Heck, if you let Celine Dion sing Kat's song, you would agree.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Zaui said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again, there's nothing wrong with the original songs. The problem was the singers. Heck, if you let Celine Dion sing Kat's song, you would agree.


You guys won't believe this......

NO COMMENT....for real


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Paula creamed herself over Taylor. Her Mcboobies looked like they were flopping in a potato sack.





EMoMoney said:


> I'd watch her hump the stage anyday over watching her





aindik said:


> blow dead bear in the middle of the show.


Skimming this thread is fun!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Chunky said:


> You Taylor fans are all the same - really....this isn't the point of my lashing. I'm ok with your silly assessments of why you think some drivel is better than another. However, *when someone asks 4 days later if "Am I the only one that thinks the two original songs suck"* or whatever it was - long after everyone and their sister already made the comment...don't condone complete ignorance


Actually it was only about 12 hours, and judging by the way his post was written, it was written as a general review of the show and not a response to anything in the thread.



> don't condone complete ignorance


and yet you continue to post.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Zaui said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again, there's nothing wrong with the original songs. The problem was the singers. Heck, if you let Celine Dion sing Kat's song, you would agree.


I don't think I would. Celine Dion sings plenty of bad songs. A bad song is a bad song, and these were bad songs. Formulaic garbage.

And, regardless of what you or I think, Randy Jackson said the song sucked. Whether you or I agree or not, that can't be good for whoever stands to make money selling the song.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Langree said:


> Actually it was only about 12 hours, and judging by the way his post was written, it was written as a general review of the show and not a response to anything in the thread.
> 
> and yet you continue to post.


Oh yeah the deep analysis...sorry man 

Anyway - Taylor will win....just give me some Chef Ramsey!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I remember the year that Fantasia won. The idol song was not so bad, but the judges critized the second place person because it seemed silly for her to be singing about a rough life when she hadn't really lived yet. I guess they were saying that the ignorant skank with bastard child had more validity singing the American Idol song..


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Zaui said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again, there's nothing wrong with the original songs. The problem was the singers. Heck, if you let Celine Dion sing Kat's song, you would agree.


The songs were bad and nothing that Celine Dion has sung has ever sounded good.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Magister said:


> I remember the year that Fantasia won. The idol song was not so bad, but the judges critized the second place person because it seemed silly for her to be singing about a rough life when she hadn't really lived yet. I guess they were saying that the ignorant skank with bastard child had more validity singing the American Idol song..


oh dag!


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

Katharine looked like she was gonna cry when she finished the last song. She was soooo relieved when Randy said it was the song he hated. But, rhetorically, even if you sing a sucky song well, doesn't the performance go in the suck column? :down: 

Taylor has done better, but he was good enough to beat Kat last night. :up: 

The bone they threw to Daniel Powter was just odd timing. I suppose tonight they will have the loser sing off, but putting "Bad Day" in at that point was just jarring.  

Paula is so funny. When she tells you you look fantastic, you gotta know the song blew chunks.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Granny said:


> The bone they threw to Daniel Powter was just odd timing. I suppose tonight they will have the loser sing off, but putting "Bad Day" in at that point was just jarring.


That's every show but the finale. On the finale, Seacrest waits 'til the last possible minute to announce the winner, and then the winner sings.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

aindik said:


> That's every show but the finale. On the finale, Seacrest waits 'til the last possible minute to announce the winner, and then the winner sings.


I hate that. You win, you get all choked up and excited and expected to sing well? Kelly Clarkson had her voice crack during her winning performance.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> I hate that. You win, you get all choked up and excited and expected to sing well? Kelly Clarkson had her voice crack during her winning performance.


As opposed to every week, the loser getting hammered and then singing? And the difference is????


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I hate that. You win, you get all choked up and excited and expected to sing well? Kelly Clarkson had her voice crack during her winning performance.


As did Carrie Underwood. She even said "how am I supposed to sing now?" before she started, which showed less than total compassion for the other 10 contestants over the course of the show who had to sing after getting their teeth kicked in.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Taylor looked great in that old pic of him. He needs to lose weight and change his hair style, he'll look much better.

Dial Idol has a clear winner, and their track record is very good...

The best thing about tonight is that hopefully Chunky will be gone from the board after this. At least until next year's AI.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

MickeS said:


> The best thing about tonight is that hopefully Chunky will be gone from the board after this. At least until next year's AI.


Bwwwwhahahaha.

And by that you don't mean Taylor.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Chunky said:


> As opposed to every week, the loser getting hammered and then singing? And the difference is????


Did they change that recently. Didn't they let the bottom 2 sing before the were eliminated?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Did they change that recently. Didn't they let the bottom 2 sing before the were eliminated?


I think Kellie Pickler was the only eliminated person this season who didn't have to "dance, monkey, dance" after being told they were going home.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I wish they would have judged some of the stars this year (queen/barry/stevie etc). Under the criteria that exist today, i wonder if we could erase our memories of how popular these people are and heard them for the very first time, if queen etc would still be considered stars? Obviously AI thinks very highly of these stars or they wouldnt be on the show. So lets put them thru the ringer too!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

MickeS said:


> The best thing about tonight is that hopefully Chunky will be gone from the board after this. At least until next year's AI.


 :up: :up:


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Is it possible to measure the IQ of Taylor fans VS Kat fans? Dude...have you read any of this post?


Youre a whiny a-hole.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> You didnt answer my question. Look at the top 20 on the pop charts. How may would you consider great singers? Of course it isnt what they are doing. They want to know which of the group can SELL the most records. Its all about the money.


Correct.

The conflict is that many of us who watch are not the ones who are ultimately going to buy the records or listen to them on local Z-100 type FM stations which cater to pre and early teens. These are the ones who will buy the records, or more accurately, download the individual songs as they are played ad nauseaum on those stations.

We, as adult viewers, probably tend to hold the contestants to a higher standard as vocalists than those buying the songs. Taylor, according to my limited sampling of my daughters friends (early teens), is repulsive. I like both of them for different reasons, all of which have been discussed here, however, I dont care enough to vote.....but my daughter and her friends do. How many more households are like this? How many adults versus adolescents are voting? This, I think, is what will determine the outcome. Or not


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Jesda said:


> Youre a whiny a-hole.


Oh, come on. Just because you don't like him doesn't mean that particular post was out of line.

Someone who posts "am I the only one who thinks" exactly what three pages of people have already posted deserves to have it pointed out to them. Do you disagree?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

aindik said:


> Oh, come on. Just because you don't like him doesn't mean that particular post was out of line.
> 
> Someone who posts "am I the only one who thinks" exactly what three pages of people have already posted deserves to have it pointed out to them. Do you disagree?


"Yes," and Chunky being a whiner are two truths that can exist simultaneously.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

aindik said:


> Oh, come on. Just because you don't like him doesn't mean that particular post was out of line.
> 
> Someone who posts "am I the only one who thinks" exactly what three pages of people have already posted deserves to have it pointed out to them. Do you disagree?


Yes, look at my response and go back and look at the post, the only thing I might have done different is phrased it as a comment and not so much a question 2 pages into the thread.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Just observed: Right after Simon says "You have just won American Idol" they show Mandy Moore. No reason for mentioning this, other than I like her.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Langree said:


> Yes, look at my response and go back and look at the post, the only thing I might have done different is phrased it as a comment and not so much a question 2 pages into the thread.


Huh? It was dolfer who posted "am I the only one," not you. I'm confused.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Langree said:


> Is it possible for you to get through a thread without the veiled comments?
> 
> Liking Kat does not make you any smarter than anyone else here.
> 
> ...


Fantastic. I agree 100 percent with this post.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

aindik said:


> Huh? It was dolfer who posted "am I the only one," not you. I'm confused.


But I responded to Chunky jumping on Dolfer, if you read Dolf's post as a breakdown of the show from his pov, it works.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow, this thread is getting complicated


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

aindik said:


> Oh, come on. Just because you don't like him doesn't mean that particular post was out of line.


You would have to look at the sum of all posts to get the real feel for why Jesda has a valid point - even though it pains me to agree with him


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I think Katharine will make a better studio recording artist. In the studio, I'm sure they'll tone down her weird McPheeisms, making her a rather pleasant adult contemporary artist.

These days, however, artists make more of their income from concerts. Taylor has the advantage there, it seems. Then again, album sales mean more tickets sold.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Wow, this thread is getting complicated


Yeah, I just dropped by to see who won.

Apparently it wasn't Chunky.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, I just dropped by to see who won.
> 
> Apparently it wasn't Chunky.


He was pitchy


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, I just dropped by to see who won.
> 
> Apparently it wasn't Chunky.


LOL

He was robbed!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Jesda said:


> Then again, album sales mean more tickets sold.


You mean "units."


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Troll Patrol! Troll Patrol! Troll Patrol!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, I just dropped by to see who won.
> 
> Apparently it wasn't Chunky.


But America loves you....


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Langree said:


> He was pitchy


<Paula Abdul>

But pitchy is just who he is!!

</Paula Abdul>


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm looking forward to SEEING Katherine again.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Magister said:


> But America loves you....


"Chunky, let me say first thing, you look beautiful today..."


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

aindik said:


> I think Kellie Pickler was the only eliminated person this season who didn't have to "dance, monkey, dance" after being told they were going home.


that's because the show ran out of time and she was running at the mouth (again)
instead of singing. I'll take the talking over the singing from her.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

ok... I'm annoyed... 2 stinkin hours tonight... 2. it's as if they just want to draw it out as long as humanly possible, I wouldn't be suprised if they shot for 2.5 hours!

I'm tempted to not watch it simply because I don't want to wait until 10pm to start watching Lost.

They are going to string this SOOOO LONG tonight it's insane.

(normally I want AI, and tivo Lost... there's a ton of reasons to want to go back to watch an episode of Lost... not many this season in AI)

pondering skipping the result show...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ducker said:


> ok... I'm annoyed... 2 stinkin hours tonight... 2. it's as if they just want to draw it out as long as humanly possible, I wouldn't be suprised if they shot for 2.5 hours!
> 
> I'm tempted to not watch it simply because I don't want to wait until 10pm to start watching Lost.
> 
> ...


2.5 hours, to be precise. There's a pre-show red carpet show at 6:30 on most FOX affiliates, I understand. (That is, 7:30 eastern/6:30 central. The show starts at 8:00 Eastern/7:00 Central).


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Yup, it's gotten crazy.

I'll check back here tomorrow morning and save the 2.5 hours for something more useful, like TV. D'oh.


----------



## foley62 (May 10, 2006)

Figaro where are you im not a taylor fan and he made me belive he should win with that last performance


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Did you watch each singer's montage at the end? Taylor has zero variation whatsoever. All three songs had the same 4 -note range and then up an octave for the patented soul-patrol yell. This crap IS so boring and to think anyone would sit and listen to a cd of this or load this poop in their iPod blows me away.
> 
> It is simply stupid that anyone on here is ranting about Kat getting voice lessons and in the same smelly breath saying how good taylor was. He cannot do key changes and you heard that tonight - altho since the judges obviously favor this big bag of suck, they made excuses for his pitchiness.


First of all, about Kat getting voice lessons...SHE'S HAD THEM HER WHOLE LIFE, HER MOM IS A VOCAL COACH!!! And if this is as good as she sound after life-long vocal lessons, she won't improve that much if she gets more. An earlier post said it best, Kat is one of those people who sounds great when she hits the big notes, but we all heard how horrible, flat, and shaky many notes of hers sounded on her third song last night.

Taylor might not be everyone's taste, but he can sing well, and consistently well. And we're not voting for the person whose CD we would listen to...I've watched all seasons of AI and had contestants I liked and disliked, but I've never bought one song by an AI contestant. We vote on who we like based on voice/entertainment/personality/how their songs sound/etc. Love him or hate him Taylor has outperformed Kat in those categories more weeks than not.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

live vs studio is a good point...i bet even I could sound good in a studio...but in live concerts i wouldn't even merit anyone throwing rotten tomatoes


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

While I do like Taylor, nobody has mentioned how off key he was during the Setvie Wonder song (or did I miss it?). It was as he was walking down the stage to get on the platform behind the judges. He was humming and went way off. He looked out of the corner of his eye as if to see if anybody noticed, then went on. I honestly didn't think he did that great on any of his songs. I thought Kat nailed her first and second songs. The third song was a tragedy, but that wasn't her fault. Also, did I hear correctly... did Taylor's last song have the lyric "I've never raised a hand to you"? WTH was that all about?


----------

